# colors out of wack



## sqjaw (Nov 5, 2012)

I just got a printer when I print thru their printing section all is fine,
But when I try to use light room 4.2 the colors shift and either to a soft
magenta  or a hard magenta"

the printer is canon Pixma pro 9000 Mark II.
what am I missing here, Thanks


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 5, 2012)

Turn off Window's Color Management
Turn off the Printer's color management
Use only Lightroom's Color management

Magenta casts are a sign you are profiling twice.


----------



## Tony Jay (Nov 5, 2012)

Rick is exactly on the money.

Tony Jay


----------



## sqjaw (Nov 5, 2012)

How do I find the windows color management

and thank you for your help 





RikkFlohr said:


> Turn off Window's Color Management
> Turn off the Printer's color management
> Use only Lightroom's Color management
> 
> Magenta casts are a sign you are profiling twice.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 6, 2012)

First it is critical that you have your Monitor Profiled/ Calibrated using a hardware device such as EyeOne Display or Spyder One.

Then you need to be sure you have an ICC printer profile to match the Paper Type and Printer you are using. The screen capture should help you with the Color Management settings in Lightroom and the Printer Profiles. The Paper type I am using is Canon Photo Paper Pro and the same Canon Printer you are using. Hope this helps. Without the Monitor and Print Profiles then you are printing blind. If you are not properly color managed then the next best option is to use sRGB color space and have the printer manage the process.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 6, 2012)

Windows Start, in the search box, enter Color. When Color Management appears, choose it.


----------



## sqjaw (Nov 6, 2012)

thank you this has more clarity for me : and yes Monitor is calibrated Spyder one as to profiles I have Epson profiles, Canon profiles and red river profiles for now, Thanks again




Denis de Gannes said:


> First it is critical that you have your Monitor Profiled/ Calibrated using a hardware device such as EyeOne Display or Spyder One.
> 
> Then you need to be sure you have an ICC printer profile to match the Paper Type and Printer you are using. The screen capture should help you with the Color Management settings in Lightroom and the Printer Profiles. The Paper type I am using is Canon Photo Paper Pro and the same Canon Printer you are using. Hope this helps. Without the Monitor and Print Profiles then you are printing blind. If you are not properly color managed then the next best option is to use sRGB color space and have the printer manage the process.
> 
> ...


----------



## sqjaw (Nov 6, 2012)

Now we the color problem under way what have I missed when it comes to centering the photo's to print thru lightroom
they shift from left to right and are not on center ? Thanks


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 6, 2012)

There are free tutorials on LR 4 including on using the print module here. Should be able to bring you up to speed quickly.

http://tv.adobe.com/product/lightroom/


----------



## sqjaw (Nov 7, 2012)

Denis: My problem I should have never switched printer brands since I was fully aware as how to proceed in everything. I have read my of the light room  video's also
took a couple of course on light room > but still I am computer Dense:
Now the colors are starting to come around but can not get the  picture to print in the center because here is what I get:



Denis de Gannes said:


> There are free tutorials on LR 4 including on using the print module here. Should be able to bring you up to speed quickly.
> 
> http://tv.adobe.com/product/lightroom/


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 7, 2012)

I do not normally print from Lightroom so I am not sure to correct this by just looking at your screen shot. I guess you will have to go through your page layout and cell size and also make adjustments in the Image settings and Layout in the right hand panel.

Maybe someone else can give some help here.


----------



## sqjaw (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you very Denis:




Denis de Gannes said:


> I do not normally print from Lightroom so I am not sure to correct this by just looking at your screen shot. I guess you will have to go through your page layout and cell size and also make adjustments in the Image settings and Layout in the right hand panel.
> 
> Maybe someone else can give some help here.


----------

